# <need help with a tune up checklist>



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

basiclly, i need check list for a top line tune up . im going to try my first tune up . just give me a check list of how you would start and finish a really good tune up.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

- remove spark plugs and do a compression test to determine a conditional baseline for your engine.
- perform a plug check to see how each cylinder is performing.
- install new plugs.
- replace air filter.
- replace fuel filter.
- perform ignition timing check.
- check idle speed, adjust if needed.
- optionally check fuel pressure.
- optionally perform an ECU code readout to see if any fault codes are set.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Also replace your distributor cap and rotor button. I would suggest going with only Nissan OEM parts for these as the aftermarket ones are really sh*t, in my opinion. I'd also check your ignition coil and throttle position sensor. The latter is fairly cheap at your local autoparts store (around $20), and you'll notice an instant difference when you change it. If your car is a typical "hard starter", also think about changing your cylinder head temperature sensor. It is a little tricky to get to with the timing belt covers on, but it'll eliminate most hard start situations.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

A full tune up includes (IMO):
plugs - $9.00 - regular NGKs are (IMO) the best. Anything else is a waste of money.
wires - $45-$60 - NGK or Nissan only.
cap - $23 - Nissan only.
rotor - $8 - Nissan only.
fuel filter - $15
air filter - $15-$50 - replace or clean (K&N)
PCV - $2.50 - dirt cheap. very simple. just do it.
O2 sensor - $45-$90 - Bosch or Nissan only. (inspect first - not always required)
set timing - free (if you have a timing light)


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

AZ-ZBum said:


> A full tune up includes (IMO):
> plugs - $9.00 - regular NGKs are (IMO) the best. Anything else is a waste of money.
> wires - $45-$60 - NGK or Nissan only.
> cap - $23 - Nissan only.
> ...


I was just looking at this, and I was wondering what exactly the PCV is?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The PCV (Positive Crankcase Ventilation) system is used to extract crankcase blowby gases into the intake system to be burned by the engine. The PCV valve is a variable-restriction valve that can react to changing pressure values and intermittently allow the passage of the gases to their intended destination (which nowadays is the engine's intake stream).


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I'd also check your ignition coil and throttle position sensor. The latter is fairly cheap at your local autoparts store (around $20), and you'll notice an instant difference when you change it.


Could you let me know where it is that you are getting that price? I just called the local schuck's autoparts store and they were telling me it would be around $75 for a new throttle position sensor.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I picked mine up last summer at my local Advance Auto Parts. On their website, they have a Beck / Arnley TPS for $36.29 currently. I'm sure the price has risen since I purchased mine... especially with everything going up.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you know if it has a life-time warranty?? I was told by the representative that if I could find one somewhere else for less $$ with the same warranty, then schuck's would match it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I've never seen a TPS fail. It usually a problem with how it's adjusted. It's a simple switch.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

AZ-ZBum said:


> It's a simple switch.


What is? The unit itself is a simple switch? Adjusting it is a simple switch? or switching it out is a simple switch?

It looked pretty easy to replace to me.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

All of the above.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Would the TPS be the responsible party for acceleration lag? I have noticed that part of the time while I am driving (more often while it is still warming up), it lags after I push the accelerator before it actually starts to accelerate.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The switch itself rarely does go bad, but over time, the connections can become pitted and corroded. My TPS (the one I replaced) had its pins coated with some heavy duty corrosion, which caused a rough idle and hesitation. I tried to clean the connection and pins, but was unable to do so well enough. I installed a new one, and the problem was solved.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Alright, I don't think my pins are too bad, but I will have to check again for sure. I might be mistaken, but are there actually two different connectors in the wiring harness for two different types of TPS's?? I have a plug which is very short coming off of the same wire wrap as my TPS plug and I can't find anything else that would plug into it. I couldn't remember if it was plugged in to something before I took my old engine out, so I thought I would ask...

I don't know if this would qualify for a "tune up" check/replacement, but is there a way to tell if the "fuel purge canister" is bad or not? My car wasn't idling very well and it had a hard time starting, so I checked the timing again, and while doing that I had to unhook the purge canister. After unhooking the canister, my car idled very well in the 700-800 range, but when I hooked it back up it idled in the 1100-1200 range. So I unhooked it again and have been driving it for a day now with no problems at all with the purge-manifold hoses capped off. I was pretty happy to see it start right up this morning with no issues at all.

Do you guys think it is even necessary to have the purge canister? I was looking at the vacuum diagram earlier today, but I still need to study it some more to determine if I can take it out of the system.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Only automatics and 88/89 Cali cars use that extra TPS plug. Otherwise, it's not connected to anything.


----------

